# Ashida Kim



## thetruth

Can someone in here tell me about him? I saw his videos on you tube and they are quite humerous.  I emailled him personally and asked polite questions only to be told I am a troll and full of hate.  He claims to be a ninja.  Whats his story?  I don't want to hear how crap he is(I've seen the footage) but who he is(he's pretty white for a guy named ashida) and what lineage(if any) he  upholds. 

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Hey Mods, can this be moved from Traditional Ninjutsu please?

Thank you.

Well, Ashida Kim is supposedlyhttp://www.wikitruth.info/index.php?title=Pseudonym&action=edit Radford  Davis, or so they say, he has gone by several names, Kim, Davis, Hunter, blah blah... some speculation he is also Haha lung.  He claims to have secret teachings, no one knows where from, and there is no verifiable evidence to suggest he does... but, I mean, they are secret origins, right?  Its rumored that he did time for fraud, back in the day (he's like... 50 somthing now) and he claims/claimed he runs the Black Dragon Fighting Society... but he was sued by William Aguiar's son for making that fraudulent claim on his website... 

Damn thats too much to know about the hack already.​


----------



## bydand

Agree with CryoZombie about the hack part and knowing too much about him.  I also ran across that the name "Ashida Kim" is a mix of Chinese First name and Korean Last name, which I guess could happen, but there is no record of anyone with that name in the area where he is said to live.  Everything is under the Radford Davis name from what I can gather.  Lineage? Can there be a lineage for what he really does?  I mean really, Supreme Grandmaster of Crap-o-la maybe, but I doubt that would be a title that anyone would proud to either pass on, or recieve.  Shoot, he cannot even spell the art he is claiming to know, correctly.


----------



## Cryozombie

bydand said:


> Shoot, he cannot even spell the art he is claiming to know, correctly.



Well, not only that, but if you look at the names of his techniques... I'm no language master, and I cant really speak Japanese, but names like Heng Pu, and Pu Meng Hu, P'a Pu all sound decidedly non-japanese.


----------



## shesulsa

Cryozombie said:


> Well, not only that, but if you look at the names of his techniques... I'm no language master, and I cant really speak Japanese, but names like Heng Pu, and Pu Meng Hu, P'a Pu all sound decidedly non-japanese.


Pu Pu what??? :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cryozombie said:


> Heng Pu, and Pu Meng Hu, P'a Pu all sound decidedly non-japanese.


 
WELL it certainy isn't Chinese..... at least I think its not Chinese.

Could be a southern Chinese steamed bun maker by that name I suppose but it has nothing to do with CMA.....


----------



## Ninjamom

There is another Martial Arts Forum out there (but still being a relative 'newcomer to MT, I don't know what your policy is about linking to other fora).

Anyway, said MA Forum is well-known for its brutal hostility towards all-things-McDojo-ish, and extreme testosterone content (i.e., condescension towards any MA not majoring in 'full-contact reality-based training').  That particular forum also got some amount of reknown (including its own Wikipedia entry!) for doing a complete expose' on Ashida Kim as the ultimate martial arts fraud.  There are some ongoing legal actions, etc., but if you want all the nuts-and-bolts on the guy and his pseudo-art, then hit Yahoo with the search words "ashida kim bullshido".


----------



## stone_dragone

I had heard about this guy for years.

I have heard many opinions of him from respected martial artists.   

I visited his website.

I bought one of his books when I was 12.

But I finally watched those videos of him on Youtube...

:bs:

WHAT A COMPLETE CHODE!  I don't study ninjutsu/ninpo/BBT/etc, but I am offended that people even believe what he does is either martial *or* art. 

Wow...now I'm scarred for life.


----------



## terryl965

But yeat he has thousand of student paying for ******** martial arts what a great land we have here.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> But yeat he has thousand of student paying for ******** martial arts what a great land we have here.


 
Welcome to the wonderful world of Yang Style Tai Chi.

There are thousands of unqualified instructors out there teaching junk and making big bucks.... I better stop before I get on another rant here.

And people will pay big bucks to be able to go to the office and say "I'm a ninja now", and the fact they do not have to really train for it is just that much better to them.


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> And people will pay big bucks to be able to go to the office and say "I'm a ninja now", and the fact they do not have to really train for it is just that much better to them.



Much easier to be a conceptual Ninja than a real one. eh? :wink1: The thing is, the kind of people you're talking about would probably last one day on the actual job and be ready to turn in their Ninja credentials by mid afternoon, if they actually had had to do the real thing way back when...no job benefits, no retirement plan, dangerous dirty work, and probably not the longest life expectancy in the world. Sometimes it seems as though everyone wants to be someone else...


----------



## Cirdan

Ashida Kim also teaches fun things like Ninja Fire Breath (TM).

http://www.ashidakim.com/dojopress/catalogbk16.html


----------



## terryl965

everybody Please this man is a super Ninja and we need to watch out what we say, he maybe standing behind you for all you know and ready to apply the Ninja cutting edge sword a cross your neck. So I beg you watch out for flying Ninja's and the shadows.


----------



## stone_dragone

Your caution is appropriate...When I was typing my last post about him, he managed to find out about it, begin meditating so he could become a celestial being, traveled across space and time to my house in Lower AL and caused my wife to whack her elbow on a door frame...

...man he's good.


----------



## terryl965

stone_dragone said:


> Your caution is appropriate...When I was typing my last post about him, he managed to find out about it, begin meditating so he could become a celestial being, traveled across space and time to my house in Lower AL and caused my wife to whack her elbow on a door frame...
> 
> ...man he's good.


 
See I knew this would happen


----------



## Xue Sheng

stone_dragone said:


> Your caution is appropriate...When I was typing my last post about him, he managed to find out about it, begin meditating so he could become a celestial being, traveled across space and time to my house in Lower AL and caused my wife to whack her elbow on a door frame...
> 
> ...man he's good.


 
THAT EXPALINS EXERYTHING.

Now I know why my PC locked up at work today... and multiple PCs died.

It was.... he who should not be named.


----------



## shesulsa

Cirdan said:


> Ashida Kim also teaches fun things like Ninja Fire Breath (TM).
> 
> http://www.ashidakim.com/dojopress/catalogbk16.html


I thought I smelled something.  *apologizes to teenage son*


----------



## thetruth

stone_dragone said:


> :bs:
> 
> WHAT A COMPLETE CHODE!



Chode is one of my favourite words.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth

I'm a bit scared now even though I'm 1000's of km away do you think he can affect me or celestially travel here?    

I really shouldn't post about such powerful individuals.

Cheers
Sam:asian:

I can't imagine him having 1000 students.  Most McDojo type instructors can atleast look like they know something this f#$kin guy can't even produce a slow side kick without losing his balance.  I don't get it but I guess someone who is a troll and full of hate wouldn't.


----------



## Xue Sheng

thetruth said:


> I'm a bit scared now even though I'm 1000's of km away do you think he can affect me or celestially travel here?
> 
> I really shouldn't post about such powerful individuals.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:
> 
> I can't imagine him having 1000 students. Most McDojo type instructors can atleast look like they know something this f#$kin guy can't even produce a slow side kick without losing his balance. I don't get it but I guess someone who is a troll and full of hate wouldn't.


 

Just invoke the powers of Chuck (aka Walker) and you will be safe from harm


----------



## bydand

thetruth said:


> I emailed him personally and asked polite questions only to be told I am a troll and full of hate.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:





thetruth said:


> I can't imagine him having 1000 students.  Most McDojo type instructors can atleast look like they know something this f#$kin guy can't even produce a slow side kick without losing his balance.  I don't get it but I guess someone who is a troll and full of hate wouldn't.



I need to e-mail him with some questions then.  If I had an e-mail from Ashida Kim calling me hateful and a troll I would print it out and frame it.  I mean what better way of showing people I train in a quality art than having an esteemed Martial Artist like him calling me names.  (Is "esteemed" right or should  it be steaming?)

As a "by the way" don't self censor a post, the forum has a great profanity filter and will change it to these * (can't remember how to spell the ****ing things.)   See.  Just type what you want and if there is still a question, preview your post before submitting it.  (I was busted for it the first month I was here, that's how I know.  )


----------



## bydand

stone_dragone said:


> Your caution is appropriate...When I was typing my last post about him, he managed to find out about it, begin meditating so he could become a celestial being, traveled across space and time to my house in Lower AL and caused my wife to whack her elbow on a door frame...
> 
> ...man he's good.





Xue Sheng said:


> THAT EXPALINS EXERYTHING.
> 
> Now I know why my PC locked up at work today... and multiple PCs died.
> 
> It was.... he who should not be named.





shesulsa said:


> I thought I smelled something.  *apologizes to teenage son*



Now I know how I managed to throw out my back for the first time in my life by moving a flipping blanket the other night.  Damn, he's good.  I'm glad he just used his Ninja Qi on me and didn't show up in person, I would be dead from laughing at him...   I mean, he would have kicked my butt.


----------



## exile

You guys are just jealous 'cause you can't do what he can do! Why, I never even posted anything about the guy, just formed certain negative thoughts about him after reading some stuff on this thread and doing a little checking on Google, and somehow he got me to twist an ankle earlier this evening when I raced up the stairs to get something. But such powers are not for everyone!


----------



## oddball

Can I blame Ashida Kim for not being able to get refunds or notices of bills?


----------



## Don Roley

Cirdan said:


> Ashida Kim also teaches fun things like Ninja Fire Breath (TM).
> 
> http://www.ashidakim.com/dojopress/catalogbk16.html



Oh, you think _*that*_ is bad? 

http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk41.html

 :barf: 

The guy is living in a state of delusion.


----------



## bydand

Don Roley said:


> Oh, you think _*that*_ is bad?
> 
> http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk41.html
> 
> :barf:
> 
> The guy is living in a state of delusion.



Thanks a lot Don!  Now I have to skip breakfast and hopefully by lunch I can convince myself it was just part of a bazzar dream so I can eat.  Wow, he is just out there, and I mean way,way out there.


----------



## thetruth

Don Roley said:


> Oh, you think _*that*_ is bad?
> 
> http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk41.html
> 
> :barf:
> 
> The guy is living in a state of delusion.


That is hilarious.  I am going to sleep tonight with a smile on my face.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth

I am seriously considering buying that bouncer in a brothel book.  The guy is a born comic not a born ninja.   

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth

http://www.dojopress.com/catalogvt8.html


You gotta see this.   He's a trekky too.  Check out the techniques.  His teacher was Mr Spock. Now I know.  I love this guy.  I haven't stopped smiling.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng

Don Roley said:


> Oh, you think _*that*_ is bad?
> 
> http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk41.html
> 
> :barf:
> 
> The guy is living in a state of delusion.


 
Thank You for sharing....NOT!!! :barf:

But I do suppose this does make us even for the whole Worcester Mass thing.


----------



## Cirdan

thetruth said:


> http://www.dojopress.com/catalogvt8.html
> You gotta see this. He's a trekky too. Check out the techniques. His teacher was Mr Spock. Now I know. I love this guy. I haven't stopped smiling.


 
Supreme Grand Master Kim would probably tell you that you are mistaken and that _He_ taught the Vulcans how to do the nerve pinch. 
He probably taught the Vorlons mind control and the Shadows the secret on invisibility too.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Ashida Kim has real ultimate power so you should take every opportunity to learn from this most gifted master.


----------



## bluemtn

BlackCatBonz said:


> Ashida Kim has real ultimate power so you should take every opportunity to learn from this most gifted master.


 

Oh dear god!   I almost forgot about that website!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

tkdgirl said:


> Oh dear god! I almost forgot about that website!!!


 

I would LIKE to forget that website


----------



## bydand

tkdgirl said:


> Oh dear god!   I almost forgot about that website!!!





Xue Sheng said:


> I would LIKE to forget that website



Damn, I did forget about that site.  Now I have to go back and post whore like crazy to forget it again.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Real ultimate power is the only site you need to view in order to get the most up to date facts on ninja's flipping out and acting totally cool.....and by cool, I mean totally sweet.
Do not, I repeat, Do not make Ashida Kim flip out.....He will totally cut your head off and kill your whole town.


----------



## Xue Sheng

BlackCatBonz said:


> Real ultimate power is the only site you need to view in order to get the most up to date facts on ninja's flipping out and acting totally cool.....and by cool, I mean totally sweet.
> Do not, I repeat, Do not make Ashida Kim flip out.....He will totally cut your head off and kill your whole town.


 
Once again I say just invoke the power of Chuck and we will all be saved.


----------



## thetruth

Maybe if we all pray really hard Chuck will pick up the vibes and make Ashida one of his many roundhouse kick realted deaths

Cheers
Sam


----------



## zDom

Does somebody have a link to a boxed set of all of Ashida Kim's material?

Amorous Adventures *AND* Ninja Fire Breathing power? Definately an investment worthy of my life savings just based on these two volumes!


----------



## TimoS

Xue Sheng said:


> Once again I say just invoke the power of Chuck and we will all be saved.



But will the power of Chuck be enough against Ashida Kim? I know that Chuck is invincible, but so is Ashida Kim! If they should duel, it would probably be a truly epic battle, lasting for eons (they are both, after all, immortal)


----------



## Xue Sheng

TimoS said:


> But will the power of Chuck be enough against Ashida Kim? I know that Chuck is invincible, but so is Ashida Kim! If they should duel, it would probably be a truly epic battle, lasting for eons (they are both, after all, immortal)


 
Of course you now realize you have questioned the power of Chuck and not only can you no longer invoke his powers to protect you against Ashida Kim but you have angered him as well.

My only suggestion at this point is to wait for the inevitable for you cannot hide nor run from Chuck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Xue Sheng said:


> Of course you now realize you have questioned the power of Chuck and not only can you no longer invoke his powers to protect you against Ashida Kim but you have angered him as well.
> 
> My only suggestion at this point is to wait for the inevitable for you cannot hide nor run from Chuck.


 

Really that is to bad and so sad! :uhohh:


----------



## terryl965

WOW that is all I cansayGM Kim has taken this thread and site over with all this attention.


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> WOW that is all I cansayGM Kim has taken this thread and site over with all this attention.


 
It is probably all Ninja mind control


----------



## bydand

Jeeze Timo, now you've gone and done it.  Chuck and Ashida both after you, "Dead man Walking!"    While Ashida is captuing your attention with his fluid movements and your mind is filled with visions of his amorous adventures, Chuck will roundhouse you.  Alas, Tis Timo who lies here, :asian:


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> It is probably all Ninja mind control


 

XUE it has to be remember Asia Kim is the all mighty Ninja he is doing it without us even knowing look I posted again about him I cannot stop HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl: :erg:


----------



## terryl965

bydand said:


> Jeeze Timo, now you've gone and done it. Chuck and Ashida both after you, "Dead man Walking!"  While Ashida is captuing your attention with his fluid movements and your mind is filled with visions of his amorous adventures, Chuck will roundhouse you. Alas, Tis Timo who lies here, :asian:


 
Scott do not remind him he will be looking over everybody shoulders


----------



## TimoS

bydand said:


> Jeeze Timo, now you've gone and done it.  Chuck and Ashida both after you, "Dead man Walking!"    While Ashida is captuing your attention with his fluid movements and your mind is filled with visions of his amorous adventures, Chuck will roundhouse you.  Alas, Tis Timo who lies here, :asian:



Nah, the way I see it, they'll have to fight each other to decide who gets at me first


----------



## exile

Timo's one hope is to throw himself on the mercy of the Spirit of Bruce, under whose wing no attacker dare venture!


----------



## Cryozombie

exile said:


> Timo's one hope is to throw himself on the mercy of the Spirit of Bruce, under whose wing no attacker dare venture!



Nah, I saw that movie and it was pretty bad.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Please people......all of this negative funny talk will only serve to make master Asshida very angry.......He is the ultimate ninja, he has transmogrified, transcended and transvestited himself into a totally sweet killer......chopping heads off and flipping out without notice.

bruce who?


----------



## thetruth

We are all in trouble that is for sure.  I haven't paid out on chuck so under his mighty roundhouse I stand safe from ninja mind control and his invisible fist.
I hope he doesn't send this guy after me though, he looks mean
http://www.dojopress.com/catalog.books16.html

I remain:rofl:
Sam:asian:


----------



## Cirdan

thetruth said:


> I hope he doesn't send this guy after me though, he looks mean
> http://www.dojopress.com/catalog.books16.html


 
Yeah those painted black fingernails look real scary :uhyeah:
Scary styles too.. especially "Drunken Wolverine Ninja Kung-Fu" :roflmao: :lfao:


----------



## exile

Went to that website and read Shihan Collins' fearsome message. Crazed with fright, I ran downstairs and bolted all the doors. After a couple of hours of numbed immobility, though, I remembered something he said that gave me a bit of hope:

_"While I am a violent person by nature, I do not support needless violence."_

Whew! You can't imagine how relieved I was to reread that bit after I finally summoned the courage to return to The Warrior's Collection site. Bu I'm having an alarm system specially installed to scare off intoxicated wolverines (and badgers too, come to think of it), just in case...


----------



## Cirdan

Inspired by these titans of the martial arts I`ve decided to create my own style too. 
It`s called Berzerk Bumblebee Shogun Ko-Fu-Jutsu Seppuku-Do.


----------



## exile

Cirdan said:


> Inspired by these titans of the martial arts I`ve decided to create my own style too.
> It`s called Berzerk Bumblebee Shogun Ko-Fu-Jutsu Seppuku-Do.



I like it! I should probably cross train that with Ballistic Crocodile Kurasawa-Te, which I taught to the feared 12th Sardinian Ranger Battalion when I was a special-ops military consultant to them...


----------



## TimoS

Cirdan said:


> Inspired by these titans of the martial arts I`ve decided to create my own style too.
> It`s called Berzerk Bumblebee Shogun Ko-Fu-Jutsu Seppuku-Do.



You should add a bit chinese or maybe korean into the name, otherwise :highfive:


----------



## bydand

Cirdan said:


> Inspired by these titans of the martial arts I`ve decided to create my own style too.
> It`s called Berzerk Bumblebee Shogun Ko-Fu-Jutsu Seppuku-Do.





exile said:


> I like it! I should probably cross train that with Ballistic Crocodile Kurasawa-Te, which I taught to the feared 12th Sardinian Ranger Battalion when I was a special-ops military consultant to them...



This combination sounds just like I have been looking for!  I have a shiny new credit card and a bank account that is bursting at the seams, do you think it will be enough to study at the feet of Grand Poobah Exaulted High Grandmasters Cirdan and Exile?  If not I can sell the house and vehicles.


----------



## Cirdan

exile said:


> I like it! I should probably cross train that with Ballistic Crocodile Kurasawa-Te, which I taught to the feared 12th Sardinian Ranger Battalion when I was a special-ops military consultant to them...


 
Good idea. I`ll add some of that stuff to my music video where I put out TWO candles at the same time. Did I mention my school uniform will be camoflauge pants, pink and yellow kimono (no sleeves - Cobra Kai style), horned viking helmet, opera gloves and high heeled combat boots?


----------



## exile

bydand said:


> This combination sounds just like I have been looking for!  I have a shiny new credit card and a bank account that is bursting at the seams, do you think it will be enough to study at the feet of Grand Poobah Exaulted High Grandmasters Cirdan and Exile?  If not I can sell the house and vehicles.



Bydand, have no fearwe'll be _glad_ to set up a special payment plan for you that will allow your bank to painlessly ship $$$ to us on a monthly basis so that you don't even _see_ it before it's paid out! And in return, we will make you so terrifying that just _rumors_ of your presence in Alaska or the Yukon would send every last drunken wolverine hellbent in search of the nearest detox center... dude, prepare to be *AWESOME!!!*


----------



## bydand

Cirdan said:


> Good idea. I`ll add some of that stuff to my music video where I put out TWO candles at the same time. Did I mention my school uniform will be camoflauge pants, pink and yellow kimono, horned viking helmet, opera gloves and high heeled combat boots?



Well that caps it, I have to join.  Been told I look good in that particular outfit. :barf:


----------



## bydand

exile said:


> Bydand, have no fear&#8212;we'll be _glad_ to set up a special payment plan for you that will allow your bank to painlessly ship $$$ to us on a monthly basis so that you don't even _see_ it before it's paid out! And in return, we will make you so terrifying that just _rumors_ of your presence in Alaska or the Yukon would send every last drunken wolverine hellbent in search of the nearest detox center... dude, prepare to be *AWESOME!!!*



:bow:  They didn't have a boot licking smiley, hope this works.   But hopefully the chicks will still find me irresistable so I can write a book about my amorous adventures as well.


----------



## exile

Cirdan said:


> Good idea. I`ll add some of that stuff to my music video where I put out TWO candles at the same time. Did I mention my school uniform will be camoflauge pants, pink and yellow kimono (no sleeves - Cobra Kai style), horned viking helmet, opera gloves and high heeled combat boots?



Excellent business plan, Cirdan! Make sure you get some fitness models in the photos on your catalogue... I mean, Ryu homepage, wearing those outfits and looking at the frightened web-site visitor with cold fierce scowling anger and arms raised in vaguely praying-mantis/velociraptor positions with their hands sort of clawing the air

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/images/editor/menupop.gif


bydand said:


> :bow:  They didn't have a boot licking smiley, hope this works.   But hopefully the chicks will still find me irresistable so I can write a book about my amorous adventures as well.



Say no more, Scott! You will be absolutely irresistable, as women from all over the world are drawn to your dangerous martial arts persona! And as a gesture of thanks for your interest, we'll thrown in free, that's right, _free_, a twenty-page booklet that Cirdan and I are even now preparing on the terrifying WALTZ OF DEATH, which will leave whole roomfuls of 300 lb. bikers in comas (or worse) within moments after you saunter into their hangout!  iratesku: iratesku: iratesku: *!!!*


----------



## Cirdan

bydand said:


> But hopefully the chicks will still find me irresistable so I can write a book about my amorous adventures as well.


 
When you have been taught our mystic methods of body odor control the girls will find you totally swea.. I mean sweet. Prepare to be sent on sword quests to the Bangkok underworld. (Members also get discounts there)


----------



## Grenadier

Some discussions on Davis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Ashida_Kim/archive1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Ashida_Kim/archive2

I believe he does clarify some of the techniques in those discussions...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cirdan said:


> Good idea. I`ll add some of that stuff to my music video where I put out TWO candles at the same time. Did I mention my school uniform will be camoflauge pants, pink and yellow kimono (no sleeves - Cobra Kai style), horned viking helmet, opera gloves and high heeled combat boots?


 
This is just soooooo COOL, can I join can I can I huh?

And it WILL cost me large sums of money right? the more I pay the better it must be.


----------



## Cirdan

Xue Sheng said:


> This is just soooooo COOL, can I join can I can I huh?
> 
> And it WILL cost me large sums of money right? the more I pay the better it must be.


 
Of course. Just give us your credit card number and we will handle the rest. In addition you will naturally be expected to spend twelve hours a day knocking on people`s doors and spread the gospel of Berzerk Bumblebee and Ballistic Crocodile. If you do well I might even allow you to polish my boots, an honor usually only bestowed on those who have reached the level of 2. degree Ubermench in our cul.. I mean organization.


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> This is just soooooo COOL, can I join can I can I huh?



*in `wise voice' mode:* Yes, grasshopper, you can... 



Xue Sheng said:


> And it WILL cost me large sums of money right?



Ooooohhhh yes, it will!




Xue Sheng said:


> the more I pay the better it must be.



Clearly, we're on exactly the same page here... :EG:


----------



## Kreth

exile said:


> Went to that website and read Shihan Collins' fearsome message.


"Shihan" Collins graced us with his presence several months ago under the username Dark. He'd reinvented himself as a streetfighter after being ridiculed by myself and others every time he popped up on a message board for both his ridiculous training claims, and being caught out having lied about military service. If the boy was any more full of **** it would say Depends on his forehead.


----------



## TimoS

Kreth said:


> "Shihan" Collins graced us with his presence several months ago under the username Dark



So who is he? I am now, of course, familiar with his ad page for "Drunken wolverine ninja kung-fu", but apart from that and the fact that he seems to be quite full of it?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cirdan said:


> Of course. Just give us your credit card number and we will handle the rest. In addition you will naturally be expected to spend twelve hours a day knocking on people`s doors and spread the gospel of Berzerk Bumblebee and Ballistic Crocodile. If you do well I might even allow you to polish my boots, an honor usually only bestowed on those who have reached the level of 2. degree Ubermench in our cul.. I mean organization.





exile said:


> *in `wise voice' mode:* Yes, grasshopper, you can...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooohhhh yes, it will!
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, we're on exactly the same page here...





:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:

May I never fail you master

Well I'm off top buy a boot polishing kit


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> "Shihan" Collins graced us with his presence several months ago under the username Dark. He'd reinvented himself as a streetfighter after being ridiculed by myself and others every time he popped up on a message board for both his ridiculous training claims, and being caught out having lied about military service. If the boy was any more full of **** it would say Depends on his forehead.


 
That was Dark!!!


----------



## bydand

Kreth said:


> "Shihan" Collins graced us with his presence several months ago under the username Dark. He'd reinvented himself as a streetfighter after being ridiculed by myself and others every time he popped up on a message board for both his ridiculous training claims, and being caught out having lied about military service. If the boy was any more full of **** it would say Depends on his forehead.



Ah, it all makes sense now. I think I refered to him as "Dork" in a few posts.


----------



## The Master

Doesn't he hold a record on wiki for most defaced entry?


----------



## Cirdan

exile said:


> Excellent business plan, Cirdan! Make sure you get some fitness models in the photos on your catalogue... I mean, Ryu homepage, wearing those outfits and looking at the frightened web-site visitor with cold fierce scowling anger and arms raised in vaguely praying-mantis/velociraptor positions with their hands sort of clawing the air


 
The top students of Great Soke Bruce Calkins show us how it is done:
http://www.goldendragondojo.com/files/2005_class_fighting_stance.jpg


----------



## Don Roley

Kreth said:


> "Shihan" Collins graced us with his presence several months ago under the username Dark. He'd reinvented himself as a streetfighter after being ridiculed by myself and others every time he popped up on a message board for both his ridiculous training claims, and being caught out having lied about military service. If the boy was any more full of **** it would say Depends on his forehead.



Oh, so that is who Dark was. I remember how you destroyed him over at Budoseek. You would think that before you try to make claims about being in an elite Force Recon unit of the USMC, you would bother to check if the owners and moderators of the board you were on were all ex and current USMC. :uhyeah: 

That was brutal. But no less than he deserved IMO.


----------



## thetruth

Cirdan said:


> The top students of Great Soke Bruce Calkins show us how it is done:
> http://www.goldendragondojo.com/files/2005_class_fighting_stance.jpg




The link won't load. Is it correct?
:asian:


----------



## Don Roley

thetruth said:


> The link won't load. Is it correct?
> :asian:



Works for me.


----------



## thetruth

It's not fair, all of my comments on Ashida Kim camp you tube videos have been deleted and now I can't  even leave  messages on most of the vids, they just don't show up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's still amusing.  Theres a new one up from Sth Africa




I love the army camp at the end.  Reminds me of an 80's ninja flick.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## thetruth

Heres another odd site for ninjas of which our little mate radford is a member and technical advisor.  I'd like to see him do the 5th dan test.  That would be interesting.

http://www.freewebs.com/kogasociety/faq.htm

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## TimoS

thetruth said:


> It's not fair, all of my comments on Asshida dickwads you tube videos have been deleted



Oh yes, I noticed that also. This guy will keep only messages that glorify Ashida Kim there. Anyone who doesn't think that AK is the real deal and says so, gets their opinions deleted. And if you say bad things and try to subscribe to his videos, you will also get unsubscribed  Tried that also


----------



## TimoS

Guys, crack this code and read something truly out of this world

http://www.ashidakim.com/crypto.html

Hint: it's the most often used quote from Sun Tsu's Art of War

:uhyeah::boing2::lol2::roflmao::ninja:


----------



## Cirdan

TimoS said:


> Guys, crack this code and read something truly out of this world
> http://www.ashidakim.com/crypto.html


 
Wow... so much pseudo sience, conspiracy theories, mysticism, astrology and general stupidity crammed into one page. Probably as close as we get to a peek inside Ashida Kim`s mind.


----------



## Monadnock

If you crack the code you can read this:

*



The Final Frontier

Click to expand...

*​*



Recent NASA probes of Mars, the twin robots wandering about, boring holes in rocks and photographing their own tracks, are merely the latest in a long standing program to gradually let people know that much of what is held to be gospel on this planet, simply isn't so. 
In 1966, at the height of the space program, Mariner 6, flying low over the surface of the red planet, sent back word electronically that not only was their air on mars, but also water vapor. Which is only now, some forty years later, being revealed. What is not being revealed is that after this discovery in 1966, using the Russian Moon Base as a jumping off point, man went to Mars and established a colony there. 
To understand the reason for this deception, one must go back still further. To the 1952 motion picture The Day The Earth Stood Still, with Michael Rennie. It was written off as just another of the science fiction genre that was rampant at the time. And yet, it was one of the most clever uses of the new motion picture and developing television industry ever conceived. Storytellers have always been the keepers of history and the harbingers of great change. This movie tells the message brought by the aliens who crashed in Roswell NM in 1947. 
And a fine message it was, too. That man, being a primitive species and in keeping with the Galactic Non-Interference Directive, had been allowed to run amok on our little planet pretty much unattended by the rest of the universe, to evolve naturally as they themselves had done in eons past, before they became part of the cosmic community. And, that we had arrived at a crossroads in our development, just as each of them had, atomic energy. 
Nuclear power is but the first step to understanding all those mysteries spoken of by Nikoli Tesla at the turnoff the 20th century because it was the gateway to space exploration. So long as we were just butchering each other, the rest of the universe could ignore us. But, having crossed the threshold of primitive atomic energy, we now posed a very real and burgeoning threat to our solar system, which IS inhabited by more than us, and to interplanetary and interstellar peace. And the other species, who had long since evolved beyond such infantile stupidity, were not going to tolerate us coming out into space and causing trouble. Further, that they had the means and the will to obliterate this planet if need be, and would not hesitate to do so, unless we shaped up BEFORE trying to fly beyond our own atmosphere.
You can imagine the shock and awe.
THAT is why the United States, the holders of the atomic secrets, immediately embarked on a policy of non-proliferation. Not because we didn't want our friends to benefit from nuclear power. But, because we didn't want our enemies to do something stupid with it. THAT is why we do not use nuclear weapons to kill even our most hated enemy. Nor allow anyone else to do so either. 
Just consider the impact of announcing that we, the "specially created" human species is not alone in the universe. Virtually all of the extant religions would crumble and the power of their institutions would be lost. The people would realize that they had been lied to and manipulated and controlled for all these centuries and anarchy would reign.
So, they gave us this story, and all those that have come after it, so that we might know and not be so shocked when the time comes to reveal this secret and take our place as members of the universe. Remember Operation Blue Book, the Air Force program to discredit or deny any claim of UFO sightings? Worked pretty well, didn't it? Have you heard of the "listening posts" in Alaska and New Mexico? Hundreds of massive dish antennae pointed at the stars hoping to hear something? Do you really think even the government would waste bazillions of dollars funding and maintaining such a project? Or, it's companion opposite, the HARP program that is (according to some conspiracy theorists) that is transmitting mind control signals at us? What baloney! These devices are our communications net to alien races, have been for years. 
This is why we must have global government, even if it is staggeringly inefficient. But, then, what government isn't? 
There are those who believe that one of the reasons the JFK was assassinated was because he was about to reveal the contact with alien species. There are those who believe that the space program is, at best, an elaborate hoax. And, that the Russians and Americans have a long been working together in space rather than competing all those years. There are those who believe that the current Jihad is a desperate attempt to drag humanity back to the 12th century and deny the human race its rightful place in the universe. Some say that hidden under the huge black monolith that is the center of their pilgrimage are the remains of an ancient spaceship that brought life to Earth millennia ago. There are those who see the erosion of the Catholic church from the disclosure of centuries of institutionalized homosexual abuse as merely the logical outcome of such an institution and no great loss when things are on the brink of monumental change. 
The Earth, our solar system, makes a complete circuit of our part of the galaxy every 443,000 years. In the year 2011 AD we will have entered a region of space that contains a massive belt of photons, electrically charged atomic particles. Photons are a unique type of energy that is most commonly seen as light. Some of the characteristics of light follow the laws of particulate matter (electrons, neutrons, protons, that have mass and substance) while other aspects of photons behave more like energy. Namely that light flows around obstacles like water, rather than simply forming a solid shadow behind an obstruction. This will be a period known to medieval astrologers as the Age of Aquarius, when peace will guide the planets and love will fill the stars. It will be a time of great change, and all this that we are experiencing now is merely the normal chaos associated with such a transition to a new level. Almost every ancient calendar ends on or near 2011 AD. This does not mean the "end of the world." It just means that we are privileged to see the cycle beginning again.
Therefore, take heart and have faith. Things are getting better, even though it may not appear so. Mars, having come closer to the Earth than it has in 60,000 years, is receding now. Its coming did not foretell nor cause the current turmoil. Its orbit merely reflects the conditions that allow these conditions to exist and develop. 
Abraham Lincoln used to tell the story of an ancient king who commissioned all his wise men to create for him a monument that would demonstrate his great wisdom and last for all time. After many years of study, they presented him with the motto, "This too, shall pass." So too, will all things, no matter how good or how bad. Change is the nature of the universe. The trick is not to be swept along by it or resist it too strenuously.
​

Click to expand...

​*​​​


----------



## Kreth

TimoS said:


> So who is he? I am now, of course, familiar with his ad page for "Drunken wolverine ninja kung-fu", but apart from that and the fact that he seems to be quite full of it?


Ron Collins is a 20-something self-styled ninja master who's also a military vet, although he can't remember simple things like his 1st General Order (something that any Marine can rattle off without thinking). He's an Ashida Kim wannabe.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Kreth said:


> Ron Collins is a 20-something self-styled ninja master who's also a military vet, although he can't remember simple things like his 1st General Order (something that any Marine can rattle off without thinking). He's an Ashida Kim wannabe.


 
Hey cool then can I be a military vet too? 

I am a military brat... does that count????

But (sigh) I am not a Ninja


----------



## TimoS

Xue Sheng said:


> But (sigh) I am not a Ninja



That's okay, neither is AK


----------



## CoryKS

Kreth said:


> Ron Collins is a 20-something self-styled ninja master who's also a military vet, although he can't remember simple things like his 1st General Order (something that any Marine can rattle off without thinking). He's an Ashida Kim wannabe.


 
Can you name the 12th General Order?


----------



## exile

Cirdan said:
			
		

> The top students of Great Soke Bruce Calkins show us how it is done:
> http://www.goldendragondojo.com/file...ing_stance.jpg



You know, half of those kids look like what they're doing is jumping out from behind a couch or something and yelling `BOO!!' to scare their sister or their cat or whatever else seven-year-olds do. You know what I mean? the `clawed' position of the hands, held head high... I can picture them doing it instead of a kiyop as they go through their Golden Dragon Ninja Shaolin Sulsa forms... 




Don Roley said:


> Oh, so that is who Dark was. I remember how you destroyed him over at Budoseek. You would think that before you try to make claims about being in an elite Force Recon unit of the USMC, you would bother to check if the owners and moderators of the board you were on were all ex and current USMC. :uhyeah:
> 
> That was brutal. But no less than he deserved IMO.



Hell... and I never got to read that stuff! Do either you or Kreth still have a link to the relevant Budoseek threads? I try to be a good person, but there's still a part of me that loves to read the kind of thing you're describing... :EG:


----------



## Kreth

CoryKS said:


> Can you name the 12th General Order?


"To walk my post from flank to flank, and take no **** from any rank."


----------



## TimoS

exile said:


> I try to be a good person, but there's still a part of me that loves to read the kind of thing you're describing... :EG:



Give yourself to the Dark Side


----------



## Xue Sheng

TimoS said:


> Give yourself to the Dark Side


 
The Dark Side or the dark night of the soul 
http://www.dojopress.com/catalogbk9.html


----------



## exile

TimoS said:


> Give yourself to the Dark Side



Oh, I will, I will, as soon as Kreth or Don or anyone else with the URL to those Budoseek threads posts them!  :2pistols:


----------



## Don Roley

exile said:


> Oh, I will, I will, as soon as Kreth or Don or anyone else with the URL to those Budoseek threads posts them!  :2pistols:



Sorry, I can't find them.

But does anyone besides myself think that the Bruce Calkins/ Ashida Kim stances have a lot in common with these guys?


----------



## exile

Don Roley said:


> Sorry, I can't find them.
> 
> But does anyone besides myself think that the Bruce Calkins/ Ashida Kim stances have a lot in common with these guys?



Dang, now I finally understand why I sometimes find my breaking boards already broken when I get home after the cats have been out in the garage al morning... you're right, this is solid proof that Calkins and Kim are just doing old-fashioned Miyow-jutsu and passing it off as secret techniques...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Don Roley said:


> Sorry, I can't find them.
> 
> But does anyone besides myself think that the Bruce Calkins/ Ashida Kim stances have a lot in common with these guys?


 
The resemblance is uncanny... it is Feline Fu, Kittyquan and/or meowzhang after all...


----------



## Kreth

exile said:


> Oh, I will, I will, as soon as Kreth or Don or anyone else with the URL to those Budoseek threads posts them!  :2pistols:


Try this thread. It also has links to a thread on E-budo where he was roasted.


----------



## exile

Kreth said:


> Try this thread. It also has links to a thread on E-budo where he was roasted.



Brilliant!thanks very much, Kreth....

I'm really looking forward to this!! :flame:


----------



## exile

[three hours later, after starting on p. 1 of  the thread Kreth directed me to...]

Ahhhhh... now that was _good!_ :EG: :EG: :EG: ...a textbook example of how it should be done. A hearty `job well done' to Kreth, Don, Heretic and all the other surgeons who helped dissect that cadaver...


----------



## bluemtn

Don Roley said:


> Sorry, I can't find them.
> 
> But does anyone besides myself think that the Bruce Calkins/ Ashida Kim stances have a lot in common with these guys?


 

I think you're right!  As a matter of fact, I think they're in there!  Which one is which, though?


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> [three hours later, after starting on p. 1 of the thread Kreth directed me to...]
> 
> Ahhhhh... now that was _good!_ :EG: :EG: :EG: ...a textbook example of how it should be done. A hearty `job well done' to Kreth, Don, Heretic and all the other surgeons who helped dissect that cadaver...


 
What he said, but I cheated and went right to the first Kreth post on page 2


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> What he said, but I cheated and went right to the first Kreth post on page 2



Ah, but then you missed the insidious little twists and turns that led to the big showdown... it was quite strange, because I thought that the big battle was going to be with the guy, Hard Something-or-other, who started the threadhe seemed to have this really imperious attitude: answer my questions right now! and stop bothering me with sites to visit to do my own investigating or whatever... and it was really subtle, the way this Ron Collins starts popping up on the thread, like a bit player in the discussion, and gradually takes over more and more of the stage (and digs himself a deeper hole in the stage) und at the end he's way down below street level and Our Gang is rolling armchair-sized rocks down on top of him... a thrilling epic and a very satisfying finale, IMO!


----------



## Cirdan

Ashida Kim cartoons:

http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/500/fw-14-kim1.jpg
http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/500/fw-15-kim2.jpg
http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/500/fw-16-kim3-cert.jpghttp://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/500/medium/fw-16-kim3-cert.jpg
http://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/515/fw-17-kim4-chall.jpghttp://www.bullshido.net/gallery/data/515/medium/fw-17-kim4-chall.jpg


----------



## Xue Sheng

This is too funny

I was going through one of my book cases where I generally put books I have been given by people because they knew I did Martial arts and I came across a book that I never opened and it still looks brand new

Ninja
Secrets of 
Invisibility

By Asihda Kim

I think I just might have to read this one.


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> I was going through one of my book cases where I generally put books I have been given by people because they knew I did Martial arts and I came across a book that I never opened and it still looks brand new
> 
> Ninja Secrets of Invisibility
> 
> By Asihda Kim



Of course you never opened it, Xueyou never opened it because it was previously _invisible_, so of course you never even noticed it before. And it was invisible as an extension of it's author's invisibility (he has the power to extend his own personal invisibility to things which he's created, you see), because _you weren't ready to read it!_ And he knew it! Congratulations on having it become visible to you, it means Master Kim now regards you as suitable for enlightenment... you are _SO LUCKY_, guy!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> Of course you never opened it, Xueyou never opened it because it was previously _invisible_, so of course you never even noticed it before. And it was invisible as an extension of it's author's invisibility (he has the power to extend his own personal invisibility to things which he's created, you see), because _you weren't ready to read it!_ And he knew it! Congratulations on having it become visible to you, it means Master Kim now regards you as suitable for enlightenment... you are _SO LUCKY_, guy!!


 
I am truly blessed :asian:


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> I am truly blessed :asian:



You _ARE!_... and it's gonna cost you, I fear. You probably owe Master Kim somewhere on the order of $179.99 for his conferring on you the status of Imminent Ninjification Candidate. He takes debit card these days, I hear, if that makes it any easier... :rofl:


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> You _ARE!_... and it's gonna cost you, I fear. You probably owe Master Kim somewhere on the order of $179.99 for his conferring on you the status of Imminent Ninjification Candidate. He takes debit card these days, I hear, if that makes it any easier... :rofl:


 
That's ok I imagine it will all be worth it to be so blessed.


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> That's ok I imagine it will all be worth it to be so blessed.



XS, it's a bargain, no question! I mean, think of all the cool things you'll be able to do once you're invisible...

...only be careful. Make sure the book tells you not only the secrets of becoming _in_visible but of _returning to visibility_ once you get tired of people bumping into you and cars threatening to run you over because no one knows you're there. You might have to pay extra for that last bit of knowledge, you know... wouldn't surprise me one bit! :wink1:


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> XS, it's a bargain, no question! I mean, think of all the cool things you'll be able to do once you're invisible...
> 
> ...only be careful. Make sure the book tells you not only the secrets of becoming _in_visible but of _returning to visibility_ once you get tired of people bumping into you and cars threatening to run you over because no one knows you're there. You might have to pay extra for that last bit of knowledge, you know... wouldn't surprise me one bit! :wink1:


 
I will let you know after I finish reading my book only the blessed may hold....


----------



## Cirdan

Ashida Kim tells "the truth" in an interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdFXwBBiw3E&mode=related&search=

:lfao: :barf: :lfao: :barf:


----------



## Hand Sword

That's the man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TimoS

Oh for heaven's sake, he really doesn't have a clue about anything  Paraphrasing a bit but he basically said e.g. that judo was the only martial art you could practise even during WW2. Gee, a lot of karateka are going to be surprised to find that out


----------



## Xue Sheng

TimoS said:


> Oh for heaven's sake, he really doesn't have a clue about anything  Paraphrasing a bit but he basically said e.g. that judo was the only martial art you could practise even during WW2. Gee, a lot of karateka are going to be surprised to find that out


 
YOU DOUBT ASHIDA KIM :uhyeah:


----------



## tshadowchaser

Never  he is the man  :rofl:


----------



## exile

Oh no..._PLEASE DON'T TELL ME HE'S BACK....PLEASE??_

Sigh... no good, I guess... he really is back, isn't he. :uhohh:

You know, for a self-styled Ninja, this guy seems to be _extra_ visible...


----------



## Cryozombie

exile said:


> You know, for a self-styled Ninja, this guy seems to be _extra_ visible...



LOL!

Especially since in his books he talks about how he never even appeared to his students, except that one time around a campfirre...


----------



## terryl965

Even Chuck tremble in the shadow of Ashida Kim.:angel:


----------



## exile

Cryozombie said:


> LOL!
> 
> Especially since in his books he talks about how he never even appeared to his students, except that one time around a campfirre...



:roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> Even Chuck tremble in the shadow of Ashida Kim.:angel:


 
OH NO... Now you've done it.... You crossed the line.....

Chuck will NOT be pleased.


----------



## arnisador

I heard that Ashida Kim and Dr. Haha Lung were created when Chuck Norris roundhouse-kicked Barney Fife so hard that he split in two.


----------



## Laurentkd

HA!

Anyone here earn a Black Belt after learning five forms??


----------



## arnisador

Are you referring to James Ibrao's system? There's a long therad on it somewhere here...ah, here it is!


----------



## Laurentkd

Thanks for the link, I'll check that out.

But I was referring to Ashida's interview where he says that after the meeting of the grand poo bahs, all the Japanese and hard Korean arts decided to do the same firsts five forms and these forms are what you learn to get black belt... guess my black belt isn't real then


----------



## TimoS

Laurentkd said:


> Thanks for the link, I'll check that out.
> 
> But I was referring to Ashida's interview where he says that after the meeting of the grand poo bahs, all the Japanese and hard Korean arts decided to do the same firsts five forms and these forms are what you learn to get black belt... guess my black belt isn't real then



Guess mine isn't either  Interesting to know that Goju and Shotokan have same kata...


----------



## jks9199

Laurentkd said:


> HA!
> 
> Anyone here earn a Black Belt after learning five forms??



Yes.  The core curriculum of the American Bando Association is 5 empty hand forms.  In addition, there are a number of drills and exercises, though, and 2 required weapon hand forms (one stick, one blade).  

The mere number of forms doesn't equate better knowledge.  Of course, Ashida Kim's "kata dante" is just silliness...  Like most of the rest of what he claims to teach or do!


----------



## exile

TimoS said:


> Guess mine isn't either  Interesting to know that Goju and Shotokan have same kata...



...and that Tang Soo Do, ITF TKD and Kukkiwon TKD _also_ have the same five forms... quite a trick, considering that for ITF TKD, Gen. Choi and his chief instructor seem to have _created_ the Chang Hon forms from well-scrambled bit and pieces of various kata. 

What this goes to show, ye blaspheming doubters (especially you, jks!!!), is that you all have very wrong ideas and must pay close attention to what Master(of the Universe) Kim sayeth in order to correct them!


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> ...and that Tang Soo Do, ITF TKD and Kukkiwon TKD _also_ have the same five forms... quite a trick, considering that for ITF TKD, Gen. Choi and his chief instructor seem to have _created_ the Chang Hon forms from well-scrambled bit and pieces of various kata.
> 
> What this goes to show, ye blaspheming doubters (especially you, jks!!!), is that you all have very wrong ideas and must pay close attention to what Master(of the Universe) Kim sayeth in order to correct them!


 

HEY!!!!

now wait a minute here. I may be a blasphemer but I certainly am NOT a doubter of the great 

**stops, averts eyes and bows deeply**  

Ashida Kim

:uhyeah:


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY!!!!
> 
> now wait a minute here. I may be a blasphemer but I certainly am NOT a doubter of the great
> 
> **stops, averts eyes and bows deeply**
> 
> Ashida Kim
> 
> :uhyeah:



OK.... 

_WHEW!!_

Just wanted to get that straight. No, really, I had a hard time believing you could really... um... _doubt_ that five kata got you a dan ranking...

had to make _sure_, though, eh? :roflmao:


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> OK....
> 
> _WHEW!!_
> 
> Just wanted to get that straight. No, really, I had a hard time believing you could really... um... _doubt_ that five kata got you a dan ranking...
> 
> had to make _sure_, though, eh? :roflmao:


 
KATA  What the heck is a kata.... I Do CMA...oh... wait :uhohh:.... were talking Ashida Kim.... by all means yes&#8230; certainly&#8230;. I agree completely&#8230; 100% agreement here&#8230;.  no doubt about it..... 5 katas gets you a dan rank... heck as far as I am concerned it gives you the right to change your name to Dan if you want. 

Please forgive my insolence :asian:


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> Please forgive my insolence :asian:



It's all right, XS. You can stop sobbing and begging forgiveness now. All-Knowing Ashida understands. He is aware that we fallible non-Ninjas make such mistake every now and again...


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> It's all right, XS. You can stop sobbing and begging forgiveness now. All-Knowing Ashida understands. He is aware that we fallible non-Ninjas make such mistake every now and again...


 
Thank you

I shall now retire and contemplate my transgression


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank you
> 
> I shall now retire and contemplate my transgression



A wise decision, but don't wallow in your guilt. Ashida would want us to move on (in the direction of greater invisibility, presumably...)


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> A wise decision, but don't wallow in your guilt. Ashida would want us to move on (in the direction of greater invisibility, presumably...)


 
WOW!!!

Whilst contemplating my transgression I believe I mastered invisibility.... I could not see my own reflection in a mirror.... of course the room was dark and I couldn't see my hand in front of my face but that again is just more proof that I actually did master invisibility


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Whilst contemplating my transgression I believe I mastered invisibility.... I could not see my own reflection in a mirror.... of course the room was dark and I couldn't see my hand in front of my face but that again is just more proof that I actually did master invisibility



Uh-oh.

I think we've entered a new and dangerous phase of developments. If you really have mastered invisibility, then great power has been vouchsafed you.

I think you need to check out the limits of your newfound power. The major question, of course, is, can invisible Ninjas see other invisible Ninjas? Is the invisibility reciprocal? I _asssume_ (of course!) that Ashida can see _you_, even though you're invisible to anyone else... but what about other members of the Host Invisible? 

The problem is, you're going to have to find some invisible Ninjas to check up on this. So you'd probably better start looking for them... and if you can't find any, well, that pretty much answers your question... invisible Ninja's _can't_ see any other invisible Ninjas. On the other hand, if you _can_ see them, well, that's an answer too. 

This leaves open of course the problem of figuring out how to tell if any Ninjas you see are indeed invisible, as vs. choosing not to exercise their invisibility powers at that moment... but maybe we'd better leave that as a problem for future research...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

New Ashida video.  Oh brother.

[yt]SdFXwBBiw3E[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng

exile said:


> Uh-oh.
> 
> I think we've entered a new and dangerous phase of developments. If you really have mastered invisibility, then great power has been vouchsafed you.
> 
> I think you need to check out the limits of your newfound power. The major question, of course, is, can invisible Ninjas see other invisible Ninjas? Is the invisibility reciprocal? I _asssume_ (of course!) that Ashida can see _you_, even though you're invisible to anyone else... but what about other members of the Host Invisible?
> 
> The problem is, you're going to have to find some invisible Ninjas to check up on this. So you'd probably better start looking for them... and if you can't find any, well, that pretty much answers your question... invisible Ninja's _can't_ see any other invisible Ninjas. On the other hand, if you _can_ see them, well, that's an answer too.
> 
> This leaves open of course the problem of figuring out how to tell if any Ninjas you see are indeed invisible, as vs. choosing not to exercise their invisibility powers at that moment... but maybe we'd better leave that as a problem for future research...


 
I am currently having a hard time with the whole concept of invisibility because it appears that when I am invisible, in a pitch black room, I cannot see anything (possibly I need more training) But since I am invisible it is likely that my eyes are invisible as well and I need to train them to actually reflect an image when they are invisible (aka clear) and unable to reflect anything. Possibly I need some high level training from Ashida Kim to solve this problem. Also I currently have a very hard time maintaining invisibility once the lights are turned on.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Xue Sheng said:


> I am currently having a hard time with the whole concept of invisibility because it appears that when I am invisible, in a pitch black room, I cannot see anything (possibly I need more training) But since I am invisible it is likely that my eyes are invisible as well and I need to train them to actually reflect an image when they are invisible (aka clear) and unable to reflect anything. Possibly I need some high level training from Ashida Kim to solve this problem. Also I currently have a very hard time maintaining invisibility once the lights are turned on.


 
It is funny how that works.


----------



## exile

Xue Sheng said:


> I am currently having a hard time with the whole concept of invisibility because it appears that when I am invisible, in a pitch black room, I cannot see anything (possibly I need more training) But since I am invisible it is likely that my eyes are invisible as well and I need to train them to actually reflect an image when they are invisible (aka clear) and unable to reflect anything. Possibly I need some high level training from Ashida Kim to solve this problem. Also I currently have a very hard time maintaining invisibility once the lights are turned on.



It's the loss of Qi-focus as a result of the stress of all that light blasting into your (invisible) eyes and _going directly to your brain_. It _hurts!!_

I think that yes, you are going to need the ultra-advanced training in Qi-concentration that only Ashida himself can give you... and it won't cost you hardly a penny more than $275/month plus a few minor processing charges and whatnot. Just sign here, please....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It is funny how that works.


 
Ahh so you have had this problem too.... and here I thought it was just me



exile said:


> It's the loss of Qi-focus as a result of the stress of all that light blasting into your (invisible) eyes and _going directly to your brain_. It _hurts!!_
> 
> I think that yes, you are going to need the ultra-advanced training in Qi-concentration that only Ashida himself can give you... and it won't cost you hardly a penny more than $275/month plus a few minor processing charges and whatnot. Just sign here, please....


 
YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!
Got my pen and my credit card right here.


----------



## Cryozombie

exile said:


> and it won't cost you hardly a penny more than $275/month plus a few minor processing charges and whatnot. Just sign here, please....



Thats a LIE!

His book on how to do it is only 12.95!

 

 "Now, you too can become a Shadow-Warrior, a Ghost Soldier of the dreaded Black Dragon Tong of Retribution."


----------



## Kreth

Some people never recover from getting beaten up for their lunch money...


----------



## Cirdan

Cryozombie said:


> "Now, you too can become a Shadow-Warrior, a Ghost Soldier of the dreaded Black Dragon Tong of Retribution."


 
:lfao:  :roflmao: :rofl: I think I just narrowly escaped laughing to death. You don`t get me like that either Ashida Kim! :2xbird:


----------



## Drac

Kreth said:


> Some people never recover from getting beaten up for their lunch money...


 
LOL...


----------



## exile

Cryozombie said:


> Thats a LIE!
> 
> His book on how to do it is only 12.95!



Yes... but the advanced correspondence course... that's a whole different story!


 "Now, you too can become a Shadow-Warrior, a Ghost Soldier of the dreaded Black Dragon Tong of *Retribution*."[/QUOTE]




Kreth said:


> Some people never recover from getting beaten up for their lunch money...



_Now_ I get it! The `retribution' alluded to is retribution for having one's lunch money stolen... dang! it all makes sense now :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Kreth said:


> Some people never recover from getting beaten up for their lunch money...


 
Now that thur is funny! :rofl:


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!
> Got my pen and my credit card right here.


 
I pity the poor trees...They'll never see you coming...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> I pity the poor trees...They'll never see you coming...


 
True, but only in the dark at the moment.

Now where is my lunch money, I'm hungry.


----------



## Laurentkd

I just think it is halarious how loooong these ashida Kim threads last!!!

although, I guess that now give you the go ahead to tell me allll about how I will be receiving his ninja rath!!!!! Which in turn will continue to thread!!

:boing2:


----------



## Sukerkin

Did I really just hear this chap say that the first five forms you learn in Eishin Ryu are the same as in several mentioned Car Rar Tay styles !

I have a sword that would disagree with that rather plainly .  Tho' scarily I can see that some of the general hand and arm movements are similar ...

Ah, so Ninja's were peasants and hunters ... and here was me thinking that they were Samurai working in an intelligence gathering rather than battlefield role ... I really should just stop bothering with all this historical study and just watch video shouldn't I? .

Ah, again, it seems that I'm just jealous ... let me go and destroy all my swords and rip up my certificates ...

*Brian* said it best and shortest I think ... "Oh brother".

Serious question.  How do you chaps, who study ninjitsu seriously, cope with this kind of thing?


----------



## Cryozombie

Sukerkin said:


> Serious question.  How do you chaps, who study ninjitsu seriously, cope with this kind of thing?



First and foremost, its NOT ninjItsu, its ninjUtsu.  When these assclowns call it ninjItsu it starts the fraud train a rollin.

Second, we stop calling our art Ninjutsu.  It's encompassed by our art but it's not the majority of what we learn, if we even learn it durring the course of our studies.

Mostly we try to ignore it.  But its a huge hurdle we have to overcome because the general public, and even most of the martial arts community tend to think of what we do as unreal because of these *******s... but whatever.


----------



## exile

Laurentkd said:


> I just think it is halarious how loooong these ashida Kim threads last!!!



But look, Lauren... when you're dealing with an omnipotent immortal like Ashida... well, the threads have just got to measure up!


----------



## Kreth

Laurentkd said:


> although, I guess that now give you the go ahead to tell me allll about how I will be receiving his ninja rath!!!!! Which in turn will continue to thread!!


His ninja rath [sic] is pretty lame. He sends you a bunch of profanity-laced e-mails. BTDT. 



Sukerkin said:


> Serious question.  How do you chaps, who study ninjitsu seriously, cope with this kind of thing?


For you American Idol fans, he's our William Hung. :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin

Cryozombie said:


> First and foremost, its NOT ninjItsu, its ninjUtsu. When these assclowns call it ninjItsu it starts the fraud train a rollin.
> 
> Second, we stop calling our art Ninjutsu. It's encompassed by our art but it's not the majority of what we learn, if we even learn it durring the course of our studies.
> 
> Mostly we try to ignore it. But its a huge hurdle we have to overcome because the general public, and even most of the martial arts community tend to think of what we do as unreal because of these *******s... but whatever.


 
Cheers for the clarification, *Cryo* :tup:.


----------



## arnisador

Kreth said:


> For you American Idol fans, he's our William Hung.



LOL! Perfect!


----------



## IcemanSK

For you American Idol fans, he's our William Hung. :lol:[/quote]

Why do I picture a youtube being made of Ashida Kim with William Hung as background music? [He] Bangs?!


----------



## stone_dragone

IcemanSK said:


> For you American Idol fans, he's our William Hung. :lol:


 
Why do I picture a youtube being made of Ashida Kim with William Hung as background music? [He] Bangs?![/quote]

I'll get right on it!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist

I have spoken by email with Ashida Kim mainly in regards to his Iron body ninja book. The book Iron body Ninja took (sometimes word for word) from Doctor Stephen Chang's Book of Internal exercises. I think Iron body Ninja is his best work because he really did not write it. The exercises were all taken from legit sources(other authors and Qigong yoga systems) then mixed in with his psuedo-Ninjutsu.
I called him out on this which his reply was "don't you think I could have learned these too?"  Ashida Kim's work with Qigong even if taken from Doctor Chang still lacks alot of important details that are now out(no disrepect to Doctor Chang who's books wore written in the 70's whom also work is some what vague which is why his later books are a bit better)

As for Kim's Ninjutsu I always had the notion that it was a mixture of styles: I really think he learned some form of Kung-fu,Kenpo even if it was very basic. His notion is centered on not being seen and using methods of not being seen such as angles and feints.


----------



## Cirdan

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> I think Iron body Ninja is his best work because he really did not write it. The exercises were all taken from legit sources(other authors and Qigong yoga systems) then mixed in with his psuedo-Ninjutsu.
> I called him out on this which his reply was "don't you think I could have learned these too?" .


 
:lfao: :lfao: :lfao: :lfao: 
Coulda, shoulda. Ashida`s parents should have looked into birth control.


----------



## bigfootsquatch

Brian R. VanCise said:


> New Ashida video. Oh brother.
> 
> [yt]SdFXwBBiw3E[/yt]


 

"some think you are the "worst martial artist" they ever heard of":
Ashida:"yes but they have heard of me"

I guess Pirates of the Caribbean ripped that line off ashida kim! 




 
PS--I bet he made the interview up himself. He's in a room staring at a mirror of himself talking so that it will seem two people are there.


----------



## Nobody

He is very funny though he is a fake martial artist. 

:fart::rofl:


----------



## Cirdan

bigfootsquatch said:


> "some think you are the "worst martial artist" they ever heard of":
> Ashida:"yes but they have heard of me"
> 
> I guess Pirates of the Caribbean ripped that line off ashida kim!


 
Well OBVIOUSLY they ripped off Ashida Kim`s real life exploits (like all those other movies, Batman Begins etc) when serving like an undercover Ninja operative in the Carribean. What do you mean Ashida kim wasn`t born back in the 1500`s? Didn`t you play Last Ninja 2 and 3 "Real haterd is timeless!" ? Ninjas can easily travel trough time.


----------



## TimoS

Ashida Kim demonstrating ninja magic :uhyeah:

[yt]5F3tJHuZDIo[/yt]

Notice when he "levitates", his aide never pulls the hoop under him


----------



## Cirdan

TimoS said:


> Ashida Kim demonstrating ninja magic :uhyeah:


 
Ninja Magic - do tricks _NOBODY_ are fooled by.

:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------

